# HELP- drilling into granite



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

I need to drill a few holes 3/16" into granite counter top to secure undermount sink. I have never done this. The counter top installer (nacho) only put clips on the left and right sides. With the wieght of disposal and pots/ pan has broke silicone seal and caused the sink to bow in the middle.

How forgiving is the granite when I start drilling using 5/32" bit with hammer drill?

P.S. Avatar says it all.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You can use a masonry bit but you have to keep the rock cool or it will split. It will work but it will be slow and you will need to constantly drip/spray water into the hole and on the bit. Just take it nice and easy.



para1 said:


> I need to drill a few holes 3/16" into granite counter top to secure undermount sink. I have never done this. The counter top installer (nacho) only put clips on the left and right sides. With the wieght of disposal and pots/ pan has broke silicone seal and caused the sink to bow in the middle.
> 
> How forgiving is the granite when I start drilling using 5/32" bit with hammer drill?
> 
> P.S. Avatar says it all.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I would not recommend using the hammer function of the drill on a granite counter top.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Put a dam around it with putty.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Put a dam around it with putty.


 he has to go from the bottom probably. I heard the same, a good masonary bit and no hammerdrill. what about using the epoxy they use and the clips? I've seen it done that way before.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Not natural putty. Only "granite safe" plumber's putty.



slickrick said:


> Put a dam around it with putty.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

house plumber said:


> he has to go from the bottom probably. I heard the same, a good masonary bit and no hammerdrill. what about using the epoxy they use and the clips? I've seen it done that way before.


Woops, HA read the post. friken tornados messing my attention up.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Woops, HA read the post. friken tornados messing my attention up.


Thats cool, I'm not mad :thumbsup:. That same front will be here by Friday. I wonder if we're going to have severe weather.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

O.k. no hammer, and I am working from under drilling up. What about cool gel? Or a bag of ice sitting on counter above my hole. ( that sounds wierd):blink:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

para1 said:


> O.k. no hammer, and I am working from under drilling up. What about cool gel? Or a bag of ice sitting on counter above my hole. ( that sounds wierd):blink:


Will that get the gerbil out? :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I would not drill that granite.


I would epoxy wood in a right angle design, one piece to the granite, another to the side of the sink.

Come back 2 days later and L angle that to the wood with small screws, done.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ice on top sounds like a bad idea. You would be creating a hot spot on the bottom with a cold spot on the top. That would almost surly cause a crack. You are better off just laying towels down and spraying plain tap water on the bit and into the hole from underneath. 



para1 said:


> O.k. no hammer, and I am working from under drilling up. What about cool gel? Or a bag of ice sitting on counter above my hole. ( that sounds wierd):blink:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, thanks for the good advice. It will either turn out easy cheesy or I will be looking for a cheap granite installer on craigs list:laughing:.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Why would you even consider drilling it/and or touching it at this point. Maybe I missed something. If it were here the granite boys handle it and we make the final connections. Who pays for the cracked top?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

house plumber said:


> Will that get the gerbil out? :laughing:


My gerbil's name is Stinky.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

there is a guy at work that farts all the time, i tell him it's his gerbil burping. :laughing:


----------



## Nevada Plumber (Jan 3, 2009)

I would not drill the granite if it was me.

In my area, I see a lot of metal brackets that mount to both sides of the cabinet, and you put bolts through the bracket to push the sink up. Could you use something like that?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I would avoid drilling until the last resort if it were me. Mainly, because I woudln't want to buy a new countertop. How about something like this? It sounds like it's sagging near the center of the long sides so maybe you could put the brackets the other direction? That or try and sneak one in the middle between the basins? Why isn't Nacho dealing with this?
















Paul


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Last time I saw Nacho drilling in stone, he was holding a wet tile sponge up to the bit. Seemed to keep things cool and the dust under control.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

We will not drill granite under any circumstances. If Nacho refuses to come back, hire someone who does it for a living. Not worth the liability IMHO.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

How old is the counter top? why not call nacho back to do it right and clip the front and back too?


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I would avoid drilling until the last resort if it were me. Mainly, because I woudln't want to buy a new countertop. How about something like this? It sounds like it's sagging near the center of the long sides so maybe you could put the brackets the other direction? That or try and sneak one in the middle between the basins? Why isn't Nacho dealing with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Plumber Jim said:


> How old is the counter top? why not call nacho back to do it right and clip the front and back too?


 
One month old remodel--Nacho not answering phono...


----------



## plumbrsteve (Jan 16, 2010)

I've only seen granite set on 5/8 plywood, and half the time I have to holsaw underneath to allow for faucet mounting. no wood?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm with Roast Duck ,,, Hot glue or epoxy wood underneath then if need be screw clips to the new wood . FORGET DRILLING IT YOURSELF ,,,,, INSURANCE !!!!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Job done with one center wood brace in front and one in back. No drilling granite......yee haa! 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm a no drill guy too. Not even laminate, I have all the countertops in my house I need already.

Kinda irritates some, but when I explain, they usually understand.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> I'm a no drill guy too. Not even laminate, I have all the countertops in my house I need already.
> 
> Kinda irritates some, but when I explain, they usually understand.


 
..........:thumbup:..............:yes:.............


----------

